# Im looking for an LP I can't find anywhere Gombert 12'' on Lumen check discogs?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Only one person as it on Discogs and won't sell it, it never pop-up on eBay or Discogs to sold, help me locate this record please, what year was it publish?

Thank you, Grazie, Danke U, Arigato, Salamat, merci, gracias

:tiphat:

Perhaps someone as this laying somewhere? and don't care at all, won't to give it away or sell it, I accept playable vinyl, light screeching ain't a big deal since this is an old LP.

Donner moi le précieux= give me the precious= Golom (Lord of the ring movie\novel). :lol:

This is a task for Indiana Jones of collectors LP finder? are there such on Talk Classical, I'm politely asking, please?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Some vinyl is unavailable to day - one has got to accept it. But I share your frustration.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

30 seconds of it here!

http://www.internetculturale.it/jmm...00:IT-DDS0000014283000200&mode=all&teca=ICBSA


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I looked at Discogs, then copied Gombert and the performer (Yves Tinayre) to ebay and found this:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Scarlatti-...693159?hash=item2372f7baa7:g:IDsAAOSw8w1X5Ymp

Is it what you're looking for? If not try this, also found on ebay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-TINAY...071969?hash=item5927c158e1:g:S3YAAOSwAuZX6Sav


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

larold said:


> I looked at Discogs, then copied Gombert and the performer (Yves Tinayre) to ebay and found this:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Scarlatti-...693159?hash=item2372f7baa7:g:IDsAAOSw8w1X5Ymp
> 
> Is it what you're looking for? If not try this, also found on ebay:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-TINAY...071969?hash=item5927c158e1:g:S3YAAOSwAuZX6Sav


Listen folks I really want this LP as an ardent audiophile, musicologist, art lover, can someone bootleg it or me on a CD-R, I will be glad to pay even if poor quality sound, please help out deprofundis, this LP, is holy grail only one guy has it on Discogs, it dose pop-up on ee-bay or Discogs F word(forget my swearing but this makes me frustrated I want this LP badly, please private message me if you can either locate a copy for reasonable prices from good media to very good whatever, I won't find it ever?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Try Music Stack or buy the LP and send it to Audio Restorations in California, a place that specializes in making better old stuff. And put out of your head the idea you can turn an old LP into something audiophile for a few bucks.


----------

